# Minnesota Soo Line South



## towerdude (Mar 25, 2013)

I am heading to Minnesota to hit the Soo Line South trail to visit Red Top, Solona, Foxy, Soo Pits, ect... Does anyone know of any good firewood vendors from the Approved List on the DNR site? Also, is there a ATV shop that is in the area in the event of bent/broken tie rods, axles, tires, ect...?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I just go in the woods and get my own wood. where are you staying, and when ae you going?


----------



## towerdude (Mar 25, 2013)

I believe we are going to be staying at Snake River Forest. We are going to be there 4,5,6,7 July


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

okay sounds good we're up in garrison on the other side of Lake Mille Lacs for the week. we should see if we can hook up to go riding. I'll send you a PM


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

hey man I was curious how your trip went


----------

